# quit one or more memory resident programs



## herby1111 (Jan 13, 2002)

unable to start 
windows quit one or more memory resident programs or remove unnessery 
utilities from config.sys or autoexec.bat , and restart your computer 
What Does this mean? What can I do?
By the way I don't have the original disk for Windows 95.
Thanks Alot for your help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi herby1111, welcome to TSG.

It sounds like you don't have enough ram in the machine to load all of the dos TSRs that you have loading.

Can you boot into safemode?

If so, once you get there, start button, run, then type sysedit and press ok......copy and paste here what you have loading in the autoexec.bat and the config.sys files.


----------



## herby1111 (Jan 13, 2002)

unable to start 
windows quit one or more memory resident programs or remove unnessery 
utilities from config.sys or autoexec.bat , and restart your computer 
What Does this mean? What can I do? 
By the way I don't have the original disk for Windows 95. 
Thanks Alot for your help. 
PS It only starts in safe mode.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi,

Take a look at this MS article:

Error Message: Insufficient Memory to Initialize Windows (Q184447)

Hope it helps.

Good luck,


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Herby, I've merged your two threads, if you'll just keep posting back to this one instead of opening a new thread, everyone will be much happier........... 

I also received your autoexec.bat and config.sys files, I've been a bit busy today so I will post the contents here so everyone else can have a look as well.....

********
So everyone else is up to date, Herby PM'd me and I suggested he post the contents of his autoexec.bat and config.sys files. He emailed them to me so here they are:


AUTOEXEC.BAT

SET 
PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\CPQDOS;C:\;C:\DOS;C:\MOUSE;C:\WINDOWS\CPQWIN
SET LMOUSE=C:\MOUSE
SET PROMPT=$P$G
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
C:\CPQDOS\HIBRN8.EXE
rem - By Windows Setup - C:\MOUSE\mouse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MODE.COM CO80


CONFIG.SYS

SHELL=C:\COMMAND.COM C:\ /P /E:1536
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
rem DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS X=D000-DFFF
DOS=UMB
REM *** Begin PCMCIA Drivers
REM Warning: Do not move, reorder, or delete any of these lines.
REM
rem DEVICE=C:\CPQDOS\PCMSMIX.EXE
rem DEVICEHIGH=C:\CPQDOS\SSVLSI.EXE
rem DEVICEHIGH=C:\CPQDOS\CS.EXE
rem DEVICE=C:\CPQDOS\CSALLOC.EXE
rem DEVICEHIGH=C:\CPQDOS\ATADRV.EXE
rem DEVICEHIGH=C:\CPQDOS\CARDID.EXE C:\CPQDOS\CARDID.INI
rem ;DEVICEHIGH=C:\CPQDOS\DBLFLASH.EXE
rem ;DEVICEHIGH=C:\CPQDOS\MS-FLASH.SYS
REM *** End PCMCIA Drivers
DOS=HIGH
FILES=35
DEVICEHIGH=C:\CPQDOS\EPPBIOS.SYS
rem DEVICEHIGH=C:\CPQDOS\POWER.EXE


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Herby PM'd me and said adding that line didn't work.....

I'm wondering out loud here, Tony, do you think we can try renaming the config.sys and autoexec.bat to .old and see if that'll change things......I'm also wondering about the number of files.....seems low.......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Tony, do you have any ideas on this? Or anyone else?


----------



## Monk_ (Sep 7, 2001)

Boot to Safe Mode, go to a DOS Prompt and type mem. Post the amount of memory available to DOS and largest executable file size. Could be anti.exe. The amount of conventional memory available will tell if it is.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

It would also be helpful to know the last thing you did before problem started.


----------

